# Stuck between 3 breeders.... help



## eadams317 (May 1, 2013)

I have never owned a GSD myself my father has though. So I am very excited to get one, but don't know where to start. I'm looking in the NY state area.

I found three breeders I think look good so far and need opinions from other people who have looked into or own a dog from these breeders.

I'm interested in Highlander German Sheperds, Peakes Brook German Shepherds and VomEnglesbrunn Shepherds.

I've applied and emailed Highlander and am currently waiting to hear back. I don't know how to get a hold of Peakes Brook. And I emailed VomEngelsbrunn.

If I were to get accepted from any of these breeders are they good? And does anyone have any recommendations for other breeders? I expect to spend a decent amount but I don't want to spend more then $1000 if I don't have too


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Peakes Brook is American show lines

the other two are West German showlines....

these are separate and distinct 'types' of dogs....

Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

German Shepherds at Peakesbrook, AKC German Shepherd Puppies, New York German Shepherd Breeder, AKC German Shepherds for sale.


----------



## eadams317 (May 1, 2013)

I tried contacting through the website and her email. Her email address no longer exists and her website hasn't been updated since the fall.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Good_Karma has a dog from Peakes Brooke. You could try sending her a PM to ask about her dog? Her profile page: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/43603-good_karma.html

Her dog is a few years old, though, so I'm not sure if she would know how to contact the breeder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wolfstraum said:


> Peakes Brook is American show lines
> 
> the other two are West German showlines....
> 
> ...


I'm not thinking you read/understood what Lee is saying and how important that is before you start calling and talking to breeders. You are looking at completely different types of German Shepherds and that makes a HUGE difference in what kind of puppy hits your home as well as your expectations for that puppy.

Did you get a chance to really look thru and read all the links on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html <---- click that 

I know those links were a huge help for me when I was thinking about getting a GSD puppy.


----------



## eadams317 (May 1, 2013)

I see that now. I really like the German bred more then the American bred show lines


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What exactly are you looking for? 

Does it have to be a puppy or could be an adult dog? 

I am in Upstate as well. There are some good breeders in that corner and some excellent trainers as well and several people on this forum are in that area that can lead you in the right direction.


----------



## eadams317 (May 1, 2013)

I'm looking for a puppy 8 or 9 weeks old


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

What are your plans with the puppy? Are you looking for a companion, do you want to compete? Show? 

To be honest, and I can't believe I'm actally saying that, out of all three kennels I like the American Showline best. Not only was the website clean, professional and had all the necessary information but their dogs don't seem to be the extreme type of American Showline and also compete in Agility, Obedience etc. 

The Highlander Kennel is waaay to overloaded. I'm not going to look through that one at all. Makes no sense and scares me off rather than interests me. 

The Engelsbrunn Kennel seems to be professional but their Website has some issues and none of the informational links actually loaded. They also partnered with another kennel which makes it seem to be a larger operation maybe? 

So out of those three kennels, personally, I'd go and check out the Peaks Brook. And that's not only because they have a good website but because I really like what I saw in their dogs and I am SO NOT an American Showline person. But their dogs are not extreme and look rather solid to me. They also seem to be highly ethical in what they do.

http://peakesbrookshepherds.net/about.htm


> Our German Shepherds are a part of our family, first and foremost. We have been breeding shepherds since the mid 1990s, but have had a lifetime commitment to the breed. I have been recognized as a Breeder of Merit by AKC.
> 
> We are members of German Shepherd Dog Club of America, the Del-Otse-Nango Kennel Club, and we are signatory's of the GSDCA Breeders' Code of Ethics.
> 
> ...


----------



## eadams317 (May 1, 2013)

Companion only. I like what I see with the breeding of the Highlanders. But I've also learned not to go off appearances of the websites like I've read in other forums. Turns out a friend of my has a highlander and she's a gorgeous pup. 

If I were to choose a breeder based on website I feel highlander is more organized and precise then peakes brook. Only because they stay up to date they offer support during and after the breeding, and peakes Brook hasn't even taken the time to update their page since November. 

But I'm not going to judge a breeder that way that's why I want to ask people who may have bought or looked into dogs from any of those breeders. 

As for wanting the German show lines, that's what my father had and some friends have and I've never been so impressed with the manor and behavior of those dogs


----------



## eadams317 (May 1, 2013)

Sorry I meant highlander supports during the breeding and birth if the pups and then offers support after the sale of your new pup


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

eadams317 said:


> Companion only. I like what I see with the breeding of the Highlanders. But I've also learned not to go off appearances of the websites like I've read in other forums. Turns out a friend of my has a highlander and she's a gorgeous pup.
> 
> If I were to choose a breeder based on website I feel highlander is more organized and precise then peakes brook. Only because they stay up to date they offer support during and after the breeding, and peakes Brook hasn't even taken the time to update their page since November.
> 
> ...


Not only going off of the website but what I actually see in the dogs. What I really like about Peakes Brook is that their dogs seem to be solid dogs. Not overall extreme Showdogs and also compete in Obedience. 
They support their puppy buyers as well and require every buyer to do Basic Obedience with their dogs. 

Just from the Showline perspective from all three kennels, I like the dogs out the Peakes Brook best. But then again, I'm not a Showline person and it's just one persons opinion. You are the one that needs to live with the pup. 

If you can afford to, check out your favorite kennels personally. Drive there, check out the pups and then make your decision.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

eadams317 said:


> I tried contacting through the website and her email. Her email address no longer exists and her website hasn't been updated since the fall.


I sent you a PM


----------



## HighlanderGSD (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you Eadoms. I am happy to hear that your friend is a part of the Highlander Family. I'm not sure what the person meant about our website scaring her off. I try to not only utilize our website for our dogs but to help provide the latest information about the health, care, nutrition, training, and the well being of the breed that we all love so much. I think it's a breeder's responsibility to always continue their education, stay up to date on their breed, and to provide that information to the people that have and/or want their puppies. If I can assist you with anything please feel free to contact me. If we do not have any puppies available I will be more than happy to refer you to another reputable breeder. 
Alisia / Highlander German Shepherds


----------



## HighlanderGSD (Mar 12, 2015)

Eadoms, you are correct. We do provide lifetime support to the families that have our dogs. Every family is provided with not only our home number but also all of our cell phone numbers. So if I am at the hospital working they're guaranteed to reach one of us 24/7. We tell everyone that they can call us any time day or night with any questions they have. 
Alisia / Highlander German Shepherds


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Highlander --- This thread is two years old.


----------

